# Look at this cloun



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Look at this clown*









http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1850088224
anyone interested?







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
[EDIT]: I can't spell


[Modified by WannaCorrado, 2:08 PM 8-9-2002]


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Look at this clown (WannaCorrado)*

Dear lord, this car doesn't need to be sold, it needs to be sent to a hydraulic crusher!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Look at this clown (WannaCorrado)*















OMG, It's German R1ce! or maybe that's KRAUT?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Look at this clown (duandcc)*

Bhahahaahaha, what crap! Looks like a bunch of Strikly Foreign's stuff


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: Look at this clown (VWVancouver)*

The bumper is skewed as well








Reminds me of the old joke _I don't want it as is, I want it as *was*_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Look at this clown (Silly_me)*

Bahahahaaa, it's an IMSA wannabe!


----------



## naudi1a (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Look at this clown (WannaCorrado)*

fell pretty bad for the money that was well wasted on this car. audi's are awesome looking from the factory already. leave the wild mods t







o the engine not the body. yooouuzer's


----------



## PA3Jetta8v (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Look at this clown (WannaCorrado)*

ewwwww!! the audi gods ARE NOT smiling 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Look at this clown (WannaCorrado)*

Clo*w*n
And yes, it is hideous


----------



## seako_916 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Look at this clown (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Dear lord, this car doesn't need to be sold, it needs to be sent to a hydraulic crusher![HR][/HR]​exactly what i was thinking


----------



## Ereinion (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Look at this clown (WannaCorrado)*

Dude!What the happened to your ride?Looks like you lost a bet with someone from the school of "really bad taste".







We have this saying in Canada...Yikes!What the Hell was that eh!?"


----------



## eightvalvejettacarat (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Look at this clown (Ereinion)*

what person with such bad taste would make enough money to be able to afford to ruin an audi like that
[shaking head]


----------



## BahnFIRE (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Look at this clown (eightvalvejettacarat)*

I wish he would have taken the VT plates off the car for the picture, but no..he's gotta make all us Vermonts look bad. I'm ashamed he lives in the same state as I.


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Look at this clown (BahnFIRE)*

All show (argueably)... and no go http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
















I just don't understand people sometimes...








Guy needs a serious


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Look at this clown (LangsamKafer)*

Isn't that Passater's Audi?


----------



## Hervast (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Look at this clown (VWVancouver)*

Just plain terrible. 
There are some seriously disturbed people in America...


----------



## reillymk2 (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Look at this clown (duandcc)*

.....................lets all bow our heads and have a moment of silence







quote:[HR][/HR]


































































[HR][/HR]​


----------



## vertigo (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Look at this clown (reillymk2)*

It's like plastic surgery. You begin with an innocent nose job or scar reduction.
A few years and a couple grand later you look like Michael Jackson. It just
gets out of control...


----------



## LithiumProphet (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Look at this clown (vertigo)*

I'll take it just give me some time and i;ll put it back to what it was when it was new.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Look at this clown (vertigo)*

Humm, the auction ended with the highest bid of $4,250, shocking. That's about 1/2 of Blue Book value. I hope the moron who created this monstrocity now realizes that nobody likes Kraut...


----------



## naudi1a (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Look at this clown (WannaCorrado)*

need to giveaway anymore money then let me know.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Look at this clown (naudi1a)*

CAN WE SAW SOURKRAUT thats german for RICED OUT./


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Look at this clown (PhunkFX)*

Colchester Vermont?!?
I drive through there every day.
He's lucky I never saw him.


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Look at this clown (PitViper)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Colchester Vermont?!?
I drive through there every day.
He's lucky I never saw him.[HR][/HR]​hes lucky thats a long way away from me or i woulda driven up there and pimp smacked that fool.
-b


----------



## 96golfgl (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Look at this clown (MtnSurferX)*

wow I come over too look at nice pictures of audi's and this is all I get. Jeeesh. Just kidding. Some people just shoudn't own cars. Are those round lights on the trunk reflectors? looks like a grandma mod/.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Look at this clown (96golfgl)*

It's the rear fogs and back up lights that he has not painted.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Look at this clown (WannaCorrado)*

Oh, Vermont. Must be magic mushroom season again.quote:[HR][/HR]








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1850088224
anyone interested?







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
[EDIT]: I can't spell

[Modified by WannaCorrado, 2:08 PM 8-9-2002][HR][/HR]​


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Look at this clown (WannaCorrado)*



> Wow, that thing is dope!!!!! The best I ever saw done to an Audi!!!!!
> And the pope is my father.....


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Look at this clown (MartijnGizmo)*

The only thing I like about the car is that it's all one tone. No visible signs of the hideous black rubber moldings that run across the car. Sure black rubber is functional, but hardly any cars feature it today.
The car would look good if it weren't for the:
Bumper
Headlights
Spoiler
Tail Light "mod"
Grills with offset audi emblem
rear glass "spoiler"
I think he replaced the glass roof with a metal one
















If you squint and can avoid the interior and huge wing...it kinda looks acceptable. just from this angle only.


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Look at this clown (SuperGroove)*

I cant belive that people litterly "vandalize" a car like that...and think its kewl...then try to sell it!!
man...
who is the bigger fool..the fool that did it up or the fool that buys it?
was probably a nice car whe it was stock..but I wouldnt touch it..now..
another example of fast and the furious roadkill...
poor poor audi....was the victim


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Look at this clown (SuperGroove)*

quote:[HR][/HR].....
I think he replaced the glass roof with a metal one








.....
[HR][/HR]​I think that he probably just painted it.....


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Look at this clown (MartijnGizmo)*

The '92 Audi 100S I have only has a metal roof, tilt or slide.


----------

